# CRANIAL SACRAL TREATMENT



## leanne19 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey everybody, i like a lot of you suffer from chronic depersonalisation/derealisation 24/7 and have done for six years with no relief. After a recent relapse and an increase in symptoms i yesterday visited a cranial osteopath and received a cranial sacral treatment. For a few seconds after the treatment had ended i felt like i could hear clearly again, i could have been imagining it and it was not completely normal, but something seemed to click. This lasted only a few seconds before i could hear and see only the depersonalisation/derealisation again. but it has made me think. I feel very strange although extremely relaxed after having had this treatment and am quite sore and tired. But i will give it another go to hopefully make a lasting impression on the DP. Just thought i would let you guys knows.

All the best

Leanne


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

that sounds interesting..how do they actually do it?


----------



## leanne19 (Jun 4, 2009)

Basically you lay on a table, they hold your head in their hands and press on certain parts and move it around a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm a certified massage therapist and yes cranial sacral therapy works great. That is one of the modalities that I need to learn in continueing education. I really need this done on me.


----------



## leanne19 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey, thats awedome, ill definately stick with that then and make another appointment! x


----------



## leanne19 (Jun 4, 2009)

anyone else tried this and has it helped you at all?


----------

